# Stealth Camping Tips



## Kim Chee (Dec 30, 2016)

This video is a little long, but pretty thorough.

Plenty of useful tidbits for beginner through advanced campers.

Happy camping!


----------



## Multifaceted (Dec 30, 2016)

Made me giggle in the end- "Until next time.. Peace."

Thanks for the video!


----------

